# Transductor piezoelectrico?



## DianaV (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola!

Tengo que confesar que soy nueva en esto de la electronica, y pues tengo un problema, ya que tengo que hacer un proyecto en el que caiga agua, y tengo q ver la forma de medir la intensidad o flujo que cae de agua y asi abrir una llave automaticamente(supongo que atraves de un motor), por lo que creo que necesito un dispositivo que me pase una señal mecanica o de vibraciones a una señal electrica(señales que enviaria al motor) y para esto me recomendaron usar un transductor piezoelectrico, pero nose como se usa, y donde conseguir el indicado, ya que la mayoria parece que pasan d señales electricas a vibraciones y asi a sonido, pero yo necesito justo lo contrario, nose si me puedan ayudar, estoy perdida! :S

PD:  no puedo usar mas que electronica analogica, amplificador y el transductor.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola.

Lo mejor sería que hicieras un dibujo explicando cómo cae el agua y dónde quieres hacer la detección, porque es diferente si cae por goteo, chorro, etc, o si pudiera ir por un tubo o ducto, etc. 
Así como lo dices, entiendo que el agua caerá por goteo o chorro, como la lluvia y tienes que hacer un detector del sonido que hace el agua al caer.
Pero sería mejor si tú lo explicas.

Saludos.


----------



## DianaV (Nov 25, 2007)

Saludos

Gracias por contestar zais, ya adjunte un archivo con una imagen de lo que tengo que hacer, es un contenedor con una llave, la cual es manual, y dependiendo de que tanto le abran a la llave es lo que tengo que detectar para abrir la llave (automatica) de arriba para que salga la misma cantidad de agua arriba que la que sale abajo, para asi tratar de mantener el nivel del agua del contenedor, y mi duda es si el transductor piezoelectrico me puede funcionar para lo que quiero (yo creo que el transductor iria en algun lugar en el recuadro rojo del dibujo), pero no es toy segura, ya que nose bien como puedo usarlo.[/img]


----------



## zaiz (Nov 25, 2007)

Gracias, ahora se entiende mejor.

Mira, puedes ver esta página donde viene un sensor piezoeléctrico en una foto. 

http://www.arduino.cc/es/Ejercicios/Piezoel%E9ctrico

(En la foto, el piezo es la pequeña parte negra circular con dos cables, rojo y negro)

Tal vez ya viendo la figura, podrías encontrar uno en una tienda de electrónica.

Como el piezoeléctrico es un dispositivo que produce un voltaje de salida, lo podrías utilizar a la entrada de un comparador con amplificador operacional (es analógico).

Diseñas el comparador con un potenciómetro en una entrada para que puedas variar el nivel de umbral al cual deseas que se dispare el comparador y accionar la bomba de agua.

El comparador podría ser del tipo "schmitt trigger" para que tengas una histéresis, o podría ser un comparador simple, etc, eso ya depende de tu inventiva.

Ahora que si quieres utilizar sólo transistores, podrías utilizar un pequeño amplificador poniendo a la entrada el piezo.

Bueno, esto es un intento de ayuda. Espero que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------

